# Microchip for your pup?



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

How many of you microchip your pups? I know a lot of breeders do it prior to the pup being sent home with new owner. What are the cost involved in microchips and the sevice? Which ones have you used and are you happy with the service? I am new to the microchips... they were not available when I last had a pup and I never did it after he was grown.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I microchip all of mine. I get the chip from http://www.jefferspet.com and they are usually $14.95 each. Some places are less, but I like Jeffers a lot. Then they can be registered with the AKC CAR (www.akccar.org) program, HomeAgain (http://public.homeagain.com/) or whatever service you choose.

I prefer HomeAgain chips as both of the AVID chips I have had migrated to the elbow area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do it!

My dogs are microchipped, tattooed and have like 5 different tags on their collars! It won't be my fault if someone can't figure out who's dogs they are.









Use whatever is in your area, probably contact your vet to see what they recommend. My 2 dogs have 2 different ones.... one I chipped and the other was chipped by the breeder before I got her.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I had Sammy microchipped. My vet charges $40 and it's the ResQ chip. My cats, even though they are indoor, are all microchipped. To get them microchipped cost me nothing. They're doing a free microchipping for cats here in Denver, so I had all four of them done. They also have the ResQ chip. The chips are made by Bayer. From their website:



> Quote:There are several different pet microchip systems in use today in the United States. They differ according to the frequency of the microchip and whether the microchip is encrypted. Encrypted microchips are not ISO-compliant, and can be read only by a scanner designed to read that specific, encrypted microchip. If a veterinarian or animal shelter does not own that specific scanner, it limits the chance of that microchip being read and the possibility of that pet being reunited with its owner.
> Each resQ microchip contains an individual, preprogrammed code that is permanent, unique worldwide, and cannot be altered. ISO is the standard for microchipping in Europe.
> ResQ microchips are unbreakable, do not require a battery, and are designed to last the pet's lifetime.


The information you register stays in the microchip company's data base and you can update it at any time. I know some of the companies charge a fee, but I had a vet (my mom's) tell me that it made no sense to pay it since the data stays in their system. If someone calls and has found your pet, the company will provide the information whether you have paid a fee or not.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I only paid a one time fee and their are no annual fees for mine. Active forever.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my dogs is microchipped and the other has a tatoo.

I think it is invaluable but only if owners keep the records up to date. I have heard of dogs being found with chips and the owners can't be traced as they didn't keep the information up to date when they moved.


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Definately microchip! Too many lost dogs to not spend the couple bucks to do it, and make sure you register the number.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Every dog i owned got chipped.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

All of my dogs and cats are microchipped.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

home-again _tries_ to charge an annual fee but your dog is forever in the database. Should be only $14.95 for the chip and then you pay extra to have the injection if you don't want to do it yourself. You may be charged to have your name transferred to the chip after adopting a dog, though. I get reminders yearly that I need to pay the annual fee, but this is for the _extra_ service that they have, emergency, etc. 
I had to pay to have Kacies AVID chip re-registered to my name. It was about $30 a couple of years ago. 
*Remember the chip is only as good as the information registered. And don't forget to update it if you change phone # or move*.
Tattoos are hard to trace sometimes...I think they should be chipped as well


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I went to AVID's website and purchased their international chip (TravelChip) for my puppy, it was about $35 plus shipping. I wanted a chip that could be read everywhere, especially if I ever decided to travel overseas with the dog. All of my animals are chipped, my horses were too.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

All my babies have Home Again microchips. Working at a vet hospital, I have seen time and time again how invaluable microchips are. Collars fall off ALL the time, but we always check for chips. But yes, you have to keep it updated, and the more contact numbers you provide, the better.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

All of my dogs and cats are microchipped. I also microchipped the litter of kittens I rescued before they were adopted to new homes. The only problem is my animals all have/had different chips. When I had my previous dogs done my vet was using AVID so they had AVID chips. Then when Roxy the Maine **** was chipped my vet switched to HomeAgain, and now my vet uses ResQ chips. My cat Church was chipped at a spay/neuter clinic so he has AVID, and the litter of kittens were done at a microchip/rabies clinic and also have AVID chips.

I had Bianca microchipped as soon as I got her as well. She has the ResQ chip and I also registered the microchip and her tattoo with AKC CAR since her tattoo was unregistered.

I used to like AVID, but the problem with them is their chips cannot be read by all scanners (the scanner will say there is a microchip but can't read the number) and also the registration cost is not included with the price of the chip so after it is implanted you have to register it yourself.

My dog Ginger actually had a surprise. She was a stray and when I decided to keep her after not being able to locate an owner, I had her microchipped. Last year when she was sick I had my vet do a chest x-ray and when we looked at the x-ray my vet found a SECOND microchip down the side of her chest near her front leg!








I was shocked because I know she's been scanned at least twice before, once after I found her and once before I got her microchipped and this chip was never found. When we found it I wanted to scan it but my vet did not have a scanner yet because she had just opened her own new clinic. I was going to have her scan it as soon as she got a scanner but that was when Ginger was very sick (cancer) and that was not a big priority at the time, and then we lost her so I never had a chance to get it scanned and figure out where the chip was from. I still wonder about it though. I found Ginger at 1 1/2 years old and had her for 11 years and I never knew about the other chip. My vet said there is a good chance it was non-functional because they probably would have caught it the times she was scanned...


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

I absolutely agree with microchipping. My dog was chipped at the same time she got spayed. The vet that altered her uses the HomeAgain chip. And I registered the chip number with the AKC as well. 

The low cost spay-neuter clinic we went to spayed and chipped her for $65 total. At first I was nervous about taking her there, but my vet (she is a home visit vet and no longer performs surgeries) recommended them saying they are experts at spays and neuters as that is all they do.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I think there are scanners out there who can read all chips. My vet got one because the scanner we had could not read European chips. I advise our clients to chip all the time and I get "he/she never leaves my side" or something like that. People involved in disasters probably thought the same thing. Also, the chips do move. Kai's chip is by the side of his shoulder. When we scan an animal we actually do the whole body just to make sure.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> I used to like AVID, but the problem with them is their chips cannot be read by all scanners (the scanner will say there is a microchip but can't read the number)


Depends on which Avid chip you buy. If you buy the old style 9 digit Avid chip, it can only be read by old Avid scanners. If you buy their newer 10 digit chip that came out several years ago, it can be read by any US scanner. Likewise, the newer Avid scanners can read HomeAgain chips as well. So regardless of whether you go with Avid or HomeAgain, the chip should be able to be read by any scanner.

Also, someone mentioned migration and both brands of chip are identical in their size and shape. Neither is more likely to migrate than the other. Improper implantation is what causes migration, nothing about the chip itself. If migration has only been seen in chips of a certain brand, that's just coincidence.



> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> also the registration cost is not included with the price of the chip so after it is implanted you have to register it yourself.


If you purchase the chip directly from Avid, it is automatically registered to the name and contact info you gave them when you set up your account to purchase it. Though if you want to add additional contacts, you do have to fill out the form and pay the fee. At least with Avid it is a one time fee, whereas HomeAgain charges yearly fees.

Neither chip is better or worse. Most vets and clinics have accounts with one company or another, so unless you plan to purchase from the company and implant yourself, you may not have much in the way of options as to which chip to use as you'll have to go with whatever your vet carries.

It's important to note that no chip will work properly if whomever finds the dog doesn't scan it AND contact the correct registry AND your information is up to date with that registry. There are several different registries for microchip information in addition to the ones run by the chip companies. Safest bet is to pay the fees to register the chip with all of them, that way no matter what registry the person scanning the chip happens to contact you'll hopefully be covered. 

Wouldn't hurt to also contact the shelters and ACs in the area to ask them about their chip protocols, to they scan, do they have a modern scanner that can read all chips or an archaic one that can only read certain chips from certain brands, and what is their process if a chip is found and what registry do they typically contact.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

To the original question, all of our animals are microchipped and we also microchip all of our puppies before we send them to their new homes. We use Avid and we chose Avid initially years ago because they were the first to make a universal scanner that could read all brands of chips and to change their chip numbers so that they could be read by non-Avid scanners, not just Avid scanners. So at the time we initially started buying them, they were the way to go. But now I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I had Dante chipped at the shelter that he was most likely to be taken to in the very unlikely event he got out of my house.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

all our pets are chipped. 

GSD is german chipped cost 25 Euros with pet pasport. Only readable at airports. 

My boxer was Chipped Avid by the Army vet clinic ( cost $25.00).. This was only readable at the Frankfurt airport and state side .. He now has a German chip also ( another 25.00euros . 

Our ferrets were chipped by BANNFIELD (pet smart clinic) their chips are readable in both countries even by a german vet as bannfield uses 2 different chips, 2 different frequencies .... cost 25.00 for both chips......


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Both mine are chipped. I had Dallas done when he was neutered and Dakota's done when he got his rabbies shot.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

All of my dogs are microshipped.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My dog is chipped with HomeAgain.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

All of mine are microchipped with 24PetWatch and also wear their names & number on their collars


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortI had Sammy microchipped. My vet charges $40 and it's the ResQ chip. My cats, even though they are indoor, are all microchipped. To get them microchipped cost me nothing. They're doing a free microchipping for cats here in Denver, so I had all four of them done. They also have the ResQ chip. The chips are made by Bayer. From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="color: #000099">Thanks!!! You just reminded me to update my address!!!</span>


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We use Home Again, and local shelters and rescues provide the chip implantation service for $10 here in Atlanta.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My GSD was chipped by the breeder. I had my two cats done at the vets.

We received a huge discount in pet licences by having them chipped. Paid a lifetime fee vs. an annual fee.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I've used Avid and Home Again. I prefer Home Again because there is no addition work involved once your pet is chipped; with Avid you have to register it somewhere. Plus, Home Again offers "lost pet" insurance, and pet insurance, in addition it will send e-mail notices to people in your area (who signed up for their programs) if your pet is missing. Oh, and they have these cool free tabs for your key chain that have your pets picture and chip id number. Seems like you get more for your money with Home Again. I paid 30-something for it.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWMy GSD was chipped by the breeder. I had my two cats done at the vets.
> 
> We received a huge discount in pet licences by having them chipped. Paid a lifetime fee vs. an annual fee.


Same here all my animals 2 cats and Jesse were adopted from Shelter and they were microchiped and we got a lifetime licence too because of it. We also called and updated the records once Jesse was neutered and had all shots and we had the microchip checked at the vets to make sure they were readable.


----------

